# Anyone started tobacco seeds yet?



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

A couple years ago, MDPrepper mailed seeds to whomever wanted them. I know at least some on here now have a new hobby, i.e.; Tobacco plants. 
Iv'e got about 20 started- but I'm in Florida, and we had a FROST SCARE just last week! Anyone else having any luck with theirs?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be starting mine in a day or two...


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I planted several but only one plant has survived the leaves are about an inch long now. I'm going to try starting some more seeds when it warms up a bit more and see how it goes.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I was going to wait a few weeks also, its been pretty cold. I'll prolly only grow one in the yard this year, I think I may guerilla the rest around the neighborhood. The girl didnt appreciate the monstrous things they became and I have to admit I didnt expect the 7' tall plants.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> I was going to wait a few weeks also, its been pretty cold. I'll prolly only grow one in the yard this year, I think I may guerilla the rest around the neighborhood. The girl didnt appreciate the monstrous things they became and I have to admit I didnt expect the 7' tall plants.


You could "top it" (break off the top of the plant) ... At around 4 feet then the plant will grow out more. (larger leaves ... you will have to watch for suckers but they are easy get off)

Just a thought ...

Got mine started today.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> A couple years ago, MDPrepper mailed seeds to whomever wanted them. I know at least some on here now have a new hobby, i.e.; Tobacco plants.
> Iv'e got about 20 started- but I'm in Florida, and we had a FROST SCARE just last week! Anyone else having any luck with theirs?


I started mine a few weeks go inside. They have 2 to 3 leaves. Although I have a brick floor in my lean to and I planted nicotina last year, must have dropped a few seeds and I have flowers about 4' tall.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I started some about the middle of January, then thinned and transplanted it about six weeks ago into 12 oz paper cups. I set it out in the garden today in a wind protected spot. They range from a couple of inches tall to six inches with four or five leaves. I will cover them if there is a risk of frost. Starting them so early lets me use them as flea beatle cover for more vulnerable plants, and they will then set seed by early September.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

How are you going to cure the tobacco after harvest?


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Same way as always...*

A drawback of apartment living. Monofilament and paper clips. I'm almost afraid to let this out, but I've still got over a million seeds from where I let several plants "go to seed".
I don't have time to lick & stick envelopes, but if anyone will volunteer to send them to various PS members, I'd sure get about 200,000 to that patient, civic-minded person.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

As a beneficiary, I volunteer to do it. I'll pm ya.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I would also be willing to do this just to get some seed. It would be worth it.


----------

